# Stonelick Catfish



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I caught this cat yesterday at stonelick lake we weighed it and it weighed 8 pound the best part about it was I caught it on a ultra light pole with a little bluegill hook and one waxworm I fought him for about 10 minutes.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's a nice cat you caught there,especially on an ultralite set up.In the past I caught cats on the normal gear but this year I've fell in love with try for 'em on ultralite stuff.It takes a lil longer to get 'em in(as you found out) but it's way more fun.I guess it's the fact that they own the fight not really us.It still amazes me the a cat of that size or thereabouts would eat such a lil bait.just goes to show that there's never a certainties when angling.Anyways congrats on the cat,it's nnnnnnnniiiiiicceeee.


----------



## MrToxygen (Apr 4, 2010)

nice fish!!


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice fish!I caught one about that size out at Stonelick last fall fishing for trout...Same deal, ultralite setup except I was using powerbait...When I set the hook, I thought I missed a trout and snagged a log, until my line started screaming off my reel! Took me fifteen minutes to get that badboy in.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah at first I thought I had a carp because there is pretty big carp in there.


----------



## GT Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice fish! Seams like the only time I hook a fish with any size is on my ultra light.


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

there are lots of nice cats in stonelick and thats one of them


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

the falcon said:


> there are lots of nice cats in stonelick and thats one of them


One guy I was talking to said his dad caught a 76 pound cat out of there about 5 years ago.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, I think the state record flathead weighed 76 lb.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Very nice channel.Way to go at stonelick mooreman! As far as flatheads go in stonelick Im guessin that would be like fishing for muskie 10000 casts later. Id love to see some pictures of any flats caught out of my hometown lake though.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

thats a very nice fish. i was thinking about heading out there tomorrow morning with the cat/carp gear. Were u fishing from the bank?


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah I was fishing by the boat dock. Good luck.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

So tp fisher did you go if so did you have any luck?


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

Those cats love wax worms there off the boat dock. I was just messing around in the rain last year, waiting for my fishing buddy to decide it was time to call it a day, when I had a decent sized channel hit on a wax worm in about 15" of water. Was my light pole with a little bitty hook. My husband caught a 25" channel on a wax worm last year, too. Broke my cat record by 1", darn him!


----------



## joemancincy (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice Catch! Hope I hook into his Daddy!


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I caught some of his sons the other day.


----------

